# Recommended Single Speed.



## RIDEr (Mar 17, 2006)

So I've been mountain biking for more years than I've been snowboarding and am finally looking into getting a single speed to build up my endurance.   Any suggestions?  How about a place to buy it other than mtbr.com


----------



## Marc (Mar 18, 2006)

Crazy kook.


I'd just build one man.  You can get steel frames dirt cheap now and it would be super easy.  You just have to find your single speed hub.  The ones I've seen are actually reversible, one side is a single cog freewheel and the other side is a single cog fixed to the hub.  That would get your leg speed up in a hurry.

But by far one of the biggest PITA's in building a bike is routing and couting cables and cable housing, which you wouldn't have to do.  I'd say the only bigger pain is getting the effing star nut down into the steerer tube of a threadless headseat fork.

So yeah, I'd mtbr/ebay/nashbar/performance the parts and slap her together myself if I were to go that route.

Although I never would.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 18, 2006)

I just used my old XC bike and converted it the el-cheapo way.  Jensonusa.com has a basic single speed conversion kit for 20 bucks. It gives you spacers and 2 rear cogs (16T and 18T) I bought that and installed it on my freewheel, stuck on an old derailleur to use as a chain tensioner, took off the big and little rings on the crankset, shortened the chain a bit, and presto!  done!  Its a cheap way to decided weather or not singlespeeding is for you or not! 

dave


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 19, 2006)

RIDEr said:
			
		

> ...looking into getting a single speed to build up my endurance.  Any suggestions?  How about a place to buy it...



How about a local bike shop?  Single speeds aren't big bucks...


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks for the feedback.  A few years ago I sold my front suspension bike to a buddy and would have used that, but now am looking for a fairly decent frame.

As for Mark (Bill Murray), go screw yourself calling me a cook.  Don't make assumptions on somebody you don't know.


----------



## trailertrash (Mar 23, 2006)

*used*

check out craigslist:

http://boston.craigslist.com/bik/


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

RIDEr said:
			
		

> thanks for the feedback.  A few years ago I sold my front suspension bike to a buddy and would have used that, but now am looking for a fairly decent frame.
> 
> As for Mark (Bill Murray), go screw yourself calling me a cook.  Don't make assumptions on somebody you don't know.




1. If I could actually physically screw myself, I just might never leave my house... and
2. I never called you a cook.  I would never do that without tasting some food first.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 23, 2006)

Having had 4 singlespeeds myself, I think it's worth making sure you have a frame designed for a SS if you plan on riding it like you ride your other bike. I agree that you can build a beater, but frames that have horizontal dropouts are typically from the late 80s early 90s and have all sorts of issues (geometry, 1" headsets, lack of fork options, minimal tire clearance). 

I had a Redline Monocog to get started with, you can get one for $500 or less on Ebay


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Univega was making horizontal dropouts well into the late 90's.


But then, you'd have a Univega.  (Kidding of course, I have a very good friend who rides only Univega.  He is now a ICBM launch technician in a bunker somewhere in Montana, if you can believe it.)


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 23, 2006)

Marc, you're definately correct on that one. I might have a Univega somewhere. . . I actually had a teammate back in the day in Montana who had the same job. 'the button' pusher . .  . yikes! He, however, was not a Univega guy.

My new Fisher Rig has an eccentric bottom bracket - it's weird that no one came up with that sooner since EBB's were always on tandems . . .


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I technically have an eccentric bottom bracket on my GT, but for a different reason.  And it's a much bigger pain in the ass I'd imagine.


I'm surprised no one sells an add on idler that clamps to the chainstay or something.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

There's a guy I work with who has a son that MTB's and is also a "button pusher."


What is with that connection.

I don't think that guy rides Univegas either though.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 3, 2006)

The current Bicycling magazine issue had an article on Single Speed bikes.  In the article they built up a dream bike for super-big-bucks, however, they also listed three "Best Values" for new purchases.


----------



## Doro (Apr 11, 2006)

santa cruz chameleon is for sale on craigslist boston.  great bike for ss'ing


----------



## RIDEr (Apr 20, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> The current Bicycling magazine issue had an article on Single Speed bikes.  In the article they built up a dream bike for super-big-bucks, however, they also listed three "Best Values" for new purchases.


Don't tease us and require us to purchase the mag... what is the "best values" list?


----------

